# dr dank seeds?



## Relentless999 (Jun 3, 2009)

Im lookin to buy some beans and dr dank seeds has them.
anyone ever get from them?

thanks!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 4, 2009)

anyone?? just tryin to find some querkle that i can buy with a card! thx


----------

